# Is twice the birds twice the noise?



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

Pebbles whistles some nice tunes but gets very loud unless I put Youtube on so that she can listen to Nannas. The thing is after about an hour of Nannas on loop I'm about to scream :wacko:

I wondered about getting her a female friend which has got be better for her than Youtube. Is it twice the noise though. She gets very upset with the bird in the mirror not singing back and screeches at it and tries to rip the mirror off the cage.

Has anyone else had this situation and found a happy conclusion?

Is Mrs Quakerparrot (Nannas owner) a member of site??


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

It depends on the bird. I have two cockatiels; Denali sings constantly and Pippin is always silent except for her flock call when I leave the room and her excited calls when she hears me come home after work. Having two doesn't mean twice the noise for me, but a lot depends on the individual bird. Females are generally quieter, but not always.

I wouldn't get a second bird just for Pebbles' sake--she may not like the new bird, which could be a whole new source of noise! For your sanity, perhaps try playing new noises? My birds enjoy listening to music and to "nature sounds" recordings.

A thing to consider is that parrots in general can take to screaming if they're bored. Does she play with toys? You could try making some foraging toys so she spends more time looking for food (there are some excellent guides on this forum). You could also try training her that screaming is unacceptable--some have had luck with covering the cage when screaming begins, then uncovering when it stops.


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you  She has lots in the cage and loves her ping pong ball which she chases around the cage. I did put animal documentaries on tv for her but hadn't thought about music as I tend to listen to the radio. I will give classical a try. I did cover the cage today because it got very loud. She comes out in the evening for free time but I have my cats and dog milling around during the day so for her safety she is in her cage. I purchased a fabric indoor rabbit run today from bay which I hope to collect tomorrow so she can have more time out of the cage. Your two are beautiful by the way


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds to me like Pebbles is a boy! Boys are often very loud and sing quite often, and girls tend to be quiet..only making chirps and flock calls occasionally. Boys also tend to be infatuated with mirror while girls usually could care less about their reflection.

So, if you get another male then it likely will be twice the noise. But if you get a female, she will probably be quiet..though Pebbles may sing to her more than he does to the mirror currently because he may view her as a potential mate.

If you do get another bird be sure to quarantine!


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

Oooo o.k. then  

I saw a post on here a while ago with diffent types of teils wings and thought Pebbles was a girl. I had been told He/she was a boy but because my husband tended to be the one favoured and I was beaked thought Pebbles was a girl.

I don't want baby teils so maybeI will be best sticking to just Pebbles they are so addictive though.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It's okay, Taz and Luna were both supposed to be girls..but they're both boys.  It happens. You can post some pictures and we can try to confirm the gender. There are some girls who can be loud, they're just very rare. And to have a girl who is loud AND likes the mirror seems unlikely.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

I have 9 tiels living with me, 4 boys and 5 girls. The noise is pretty minimum,All the boys sing/talk, but they take turns, so normally I only have one guy singing at a time. Plus the occasional flock call.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sometimes yes, sometimes no. depends on the birds. my two tiels hardly make a peep. theyre very quiet. the lovebirds however get louder and louder and feed off eachother. i know some tiels can be like this too.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I must've got the loudest of all the cockatiel boys then! Even the one who originally didn't sing is loud now!


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

I have lost the lead to link my camera to the computer or you have had lots of pics of Pebbles I'm going to try finding it again though and will post a pic. 

Thank you all for the replies xx


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I had been told He/she was a boy but because my husband tended to be the one favoured and I was beaked thought Pebbles was a girl


Who a tiel favors has nothing to do with gender. A lot of times it has to do with who they were raised by (i.e. if the breeder was a male, they bond to males more.) 

My Baby was supposed to be a girl and he's definitely a boy. So I'm leaning towards Pebbles being a boy as well. Mine (I have quite a few) are very obnoxiously loud in the morning when I uncover them but then they're pretty quiet the rest of the day.


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

My two boys are LOUD. My Sammy had a wild loud song when he was young, talked and always was just making a noise; I used to think he was noisy  Sunny and Shandy can get SUPER loud. Loud like - you cant hear the TV for your life and their "song" goes on for a LONG time. But that is why I wanted boys  I like noise.


----------



## jimmyandjess (Jun 25, 2012)

*Not so much*

I started out with a male cockatiel and he used to sing and sing when i wasnt giving him 100% attention. I brought a female into the flock and they are the quietest birds ever. They love hanging out together and only make noise when i take them more than 4 feet from each other.


----------



## Pebs mum (Oct 23, 2012)

I have lots to think about now thank you all. I don't think it's an easy decision but I believe in fate if it's meant to happen another tiel will find its way into our home.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I have three boys and my apartment is pretty loud right now! But a big part of that is because one is still in quarantine and they are always singing and yelling to each other. When I went from one to two, things actually got quieter because my first tiel would no longer call for me incessantly whenever I left his sight. They would get noisy together in the mornings for about an hour, but for the most part they were quiet during the day. One would occasionally break into song but that was it. Hoping things go back to that when my three can be together.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

I find then noise depends on whether I have male or female birds. Females tend to be quieter. Then some folks say that having two birds is quieter than one because the single bird isn't always begging for your attention ! 

Mind you I have five cockatiels right now and most of them are boys, so I rarely get any peace.


----------

